# Temps



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a few thermometers in the bator, one has the probe inside a water weasel. All the temps read from 99 to 101, always being the same on all of them, however the temp in the water weasel is lower, say 96-97. 
I have a brinsea spot check in the mail, but until then I only have my cheap thermos. 
Can anyone recommend, Should I increase the temps until the water weasel is 99-100?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No. Its better to be lower than too high.

What you have now is uncertainty about which is right. The Brinsea you're getting is the same as the one GQF sells, if nothing has changed with their quality they are very dependable. Once you get it, switch it for the one in the water weasel, then you should have a more accurate temp. BTW, failed to ask, is the weasel placed where the eggs will be. And I guess are the others in the same spot?


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

The weasel is sitting near the eggs but closer to the end of the bator where the eggs are spread out through the middle of the bator. 
I have a liquid thermometer, and 3 digitals. All the digitals read the same and the liquid thermo backs up that air temp as between 99-101.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

By liquid do you mean mineral spirits or mercury? I have yet to find any of those new mineral spirits thermos to be right. Because I didn't check first I cooked the eggs in my high dollar incubator the first time through. The next time I had the Fluckers and they all hatched. The other went in the trash.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

To be honest I am unsure. I have had it for the past 18 years, since I was a kid. I have used it for everything from geckos and dart frogs to fish all the way to a canary. 
I place it in a ice water glass and it always reads 32. The boil test is tricky as I live at altitude and it seems the boil point changes here with the barometer. 
Once the spot check shows up I will be able to get much better readings I am sure.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Then hang on to that thing, don't let anyone touch it. And is probably the one in your bator that has the right temp. If you were successful in keeping the reptiles using that one, that is the one I would depend on. You could experiment and put it in the water weasel.


----------

